# Indochine



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

My newest layout come from the inspiration of the famous French lyric film that I have watched longtime ago.

Tank: 100cm x 40cm x 50cmH
Subtrate: homemade, river sand medium size
Material: Tiger Rock
Filter: over flow with 25W pump.

As I place this tank in the window between my Library and stairways so this layout will be seen from 2 sides.

Side 1:










Side 2:










Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love those rocks! Can't wait to see it with plants.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thoes fish really show off the size of your tank


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

I will show you the next step for this layout. It's quite hard to choose plants so that they will not hide the rock and we can still see the layout from both sides.

Side 1: Eleocharis acicularis, Eriocaulon sp., Fissidens fontanus.










Side 2: Eleocharis acicularis, Marsilea hirsutais, Juncus repens, fissidens nobilis mini.


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue_Dolphinvn, that is truly a killer setup. Love those rocks and as you pointed out, you don't want to hide them so choosing making sure both plants and rocks stay in perfect combination is key. Kudos by the way on a great setup.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank for your comments!
Here is the picture of the famous place in the North of Vietnam where my inspiration come from.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice tank and beautiful picture I can definitely see the inspiration. I love the way you can view your layout from both sides. I think you have done a wonderful job.


----------



## goddessjen (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice rocks! I really cant wait to see this one grow in!


----------



## mocha2184 (Mar 13, 2007)

Those rocks are beautiful, awesome hardscape! This tank is going to look amazing once the grass fills out


----------



## Kaws (Jan 23, 2010)

Those are very nice rocks.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

are thoes one rock or several piled up to make both mountains on both sides?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Updating...


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Love those rocks!!!!! Where did you get them???


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Could you explain the methods you used to attatch the plants to the "mountains"?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

> are thoes one rock or several piled up to make both mountains on both sides?


I made only one "mountain" to see from both side, that is my perpose from the beginning.


> Love those rocks!!!!! Where did you get them???


This kind of rock are imported from China, named "tiger rock". They are quite soft & light, so easy to shape as you like...


> Could you explain the methods you used to attatch the plants to the "mountains"?


I tie moss & fern into a small lava rock by fishing line the put wherever I like.
Thanks,


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ya but is it one rock or several rocks to make up that mountain.


----------

